
Get a Free Google Apps for Work (Gsuite) Account with Domain - mactherapy
I&#x27;m selling Mactherapy.com and throwing in a free Gsuite account.
======
mactherapy
I'm fairly sure I'm not breaking any rules by including the free Google Apps
account with the sale of the domain. The Google Apps account has the fixed
primary domain of Mactherapy.com although you can add as many other domains as
you like.

------
mactherapy
Argh. Cm13 switched itself back to the AOSP keyboard and so that's why the
last comment was so wrong. The Google keyboard is so much better at predicting
words.

------
mactherapy
It depend on the buyer, but of like upwards of $1500. I put an explanation up
on the site at www.mactherapy.com

------
mihaipocorschi
and how much are you looking to get for it?

